# Getting my rating above 4.0 again



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn you're beautiful!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wtf I wouldn't get in your car for free

You are the driver version of the pax in a horrible part of town with sub 4.5 rating. No thanks ✋


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck to you, pal


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


Absolutely awesome! How many 1☆'s are you currently travelling with?

You are like the antiChrist of rideshare. &#128077;

.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

How are you allowed on the platform in that rating. 

In London anything below 4.50 is out


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ask to rate each and every riders. Don't tip me just rate me 5. It will go up eventually.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Miuipixel said:


> How are you allowed on the platform in that rating.
> 
> In London anything below 4.50 is out


I believe in London the whole of Über will soon be out. No point being above 4.50 when the whole thing implodes.

Besides, I've heard Prince Andrew is signing up to Über, so it just goes to show they'll accept anyone.

.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I would honestly pay-pal you for some un-redacted screenshots of your profile. You would need to post them in this thread though.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


You are doing something really bad and by the rules should be deactivated now
Clean your car, keep your mouth shut and get waze for navigation.
Avoid pools and ghettos too !!!!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Grind through a bunch of UberPool trips and run them in silence with a spotless clean car. Law of probability the passengers will rate 5s. (If the ratings are more important than the earnings....)


----------



## BRH (Oct 30, 2019)

Be nice and do the opposite of what your doing! 😜


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

3.8 driver &#128002;&#128169;
End the Misery 
Refuse the next Service Dog ✔


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Take a few hundred bucks, some friends family accept ride 1 min away that goes 1/8th of a mile, walk if you want, eat the vig all 5 stars and glowing comments

Try tipping riders here's a buck if you 5 star in front of me I'll show you me 5 starring you

Bribery deception fraud works wonders when it's an app with no humans behind it


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Legend!


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Stop doing pool or shared immediately. 
They are the ones in my market who leave one star ratings.

Try working mostly daytime hours. Business people are generally nicer and just want a safe ride.

The drunk crowd looses inhibition and is more likely to leave a one star. They get demanding and when you don't meet their demands they leave you a one star.

ps I can't believe you haven't been deactivated with that low of a rating. Here you're done at 4.6.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

How?
A: Did you normally throw up on the passengers?
B: Start the ride by pointing your gun at them saying where to and no F-ing around
C: Hi, I voted for Donald Trump and he approved this vehicle (In a liberal area)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Did you hit on too many pax? Or did you have your porn magazines out or the videos playing when your pax entered the car? I remember you posted how you watched porn at the airport Q. 

It’s perplexing because I’d think most male pax would’ve rated you 5s for the porn.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Did you hit on too many pax? Or did you have your porn magazines out or the videos playing when your pax entered the car? I remember you posted how you watched porn at the airport Q.
> 
> It's perplexing because I'd think most male pax would've rated you 5s for the porn.


I thought I was bad at 4.95-o:



Invisible said:


> I'd think most male pax would've rated you 5s for the porn.


*
I'm placing you into what I like to call the* _*basket of deplorables. They're menophobic, racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic - Islamophobic - you name it. *_ :laugh:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Did you hit on too many pax? Or did you have your porn magazines out or the videos playing when your pax entered the car? I remember you posted how you watched porn at the airport Q.
> 
> It's perplexing because I'd think most male pax would've rated you 5s for the porn.


Honky would get a 5 star from me


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


I recommend that you take a ride with another Uber driver rated over 4.8 and emulate what they do. Also, can you tell who is rating you down? It could be that something you do is enjoyed by some and hated by others. Do you flirt with your riders? As a man, if you do it is 1 star for every ride if you do. As a woman, maybe you can get away with it most of the time but the occasional person who gets upset might tank your rating.

Do you have complaints in your complaint section? If so, what? Car condition? Cleanliness? Professionalism?

One thing I've found is that I cannot "be myself" with the riders. If you want good ratings, you have to match the expectation of the clients.

My rating strategy for myself:
0) Keep the seats clean of any stains, keep the windows and door handles clean. Keep the car odor free.
1) Greet the pax warmly
2) Ask ONE question like: How are you? The purpose is to gauge if they want to chat or want to stay silent
3) Stay silent the rest of the ride unless they are chatty. If they do chat, don't say things that rile feathers. Politics, religion, sexuality. Oh, and don't boast. Make the passenger feel good. Don't complain about traffic, or anything else for that matter.
5) Drive 5 mph over the speed limit. Accelerate slowly, brake slowly, turn gently.
6) Give a good departure comment like "have a good night"


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I recommend that you take a ride with another Uber driver rated over 4.8 and emulate what they do. Also, can you tell who is rating you down? It could be that something you do is enjoyed by some and hated by others. Do you flirt with your riders? As a man, if you do it is 1 star for every ride if you do. As a woman, maybe you can get away with it most of the time but the occasional person who gets upset might tank your rating.
> 
> Do you have complaints in your complaint section? If so, what? Car condition? Cleanliness? Professionalism?
> 
> ...


Good points but if one stays absolutely then they can get done for conversation crap


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Honky would get a 5 star from me


You horn dog! Maybe she or he would give you a little something extra for that 5. &#128540;

I love all the serious replies on this thread.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


Obviously your Forte is not ride share. Time for a career change.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> 1) Greet the pax warmly


This does not mean reaching to the crotch or breasts


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

To stay above a 4.8 you pretty much just have to wash your ass and keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

wallae said:


> This does not mean reaching to the crotch or breasts


Oh shoot, I've been doing it wrong. But it's helped my tips. &#129322;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mch said:


> To stay above a 4.8 you pretty much just have to wash your ass and keep your hands to yourself.


Main compliant about me is too much conversation. F Them
Take a limo and shut the window

I gotta be me, I've gotta be me
What else can I be but what I am
I want to live, not merely survive
And I won't give up this dream
Of life that keeps me alive
I gotta be me, I gotta be me
The dream that I see makes me what I am


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I think this [still relatively new] member likes to throw out somewhat controversial subjects from time to time to see how people will react. For this thread I am forced to say: "Screenshot or it didn't happen".


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

does your car smell ? do you slam the brakes ? whats the deal with your low rating ?
very dirty filthy car ? one of my questions is why your rating is bad . its not how you talk to a pax or if you talk at all or if you have a crappy car as long as the inside of its clean .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I think this [still relatively new] member likes to throw out somewhat controversial subjects from time to time to see how people will react. For this thread I am forced to say: "Screenshot or it didn't happen".


I concur, and that's why I didn't give a serious answer.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Damn you're beautiful!


Pretty sure this is a more accurate picture










Catfish anyone?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I think this [still relatively new] member likes to throw out somewhat controversial subjects from time to time to see how people will react. For this thread I am forced to say: "Screenshot or it didn't happen".


Nooo say it isn't so.... Are you saying she has an issue with needing attention... Hmm maybe 3k lovers as she stated in a previous post Helps define the problem.. daddy never loved her... Or maybe daddy loved her once to many times ..

You sir have stumbled on the preverbial &#128028; hill....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Nooo say it isn't so.... Are you saying she has an issue with needing attention... Hmm maybe 3k lovers as she stated in a previous post Helps define the problem.. daddy never loved her... Or maybe daddy loved her once to many times ..
> 
> You sir have stumbled on the preverbial &#128028; hill....


I'm guessing "she" is probably posting this drivel while waiting for pings at whatever "her" local airport Pig Pen lot is.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Absolutely awesome! How many 1☆'s are you currently travelling with?
> 
> You are like the antiChrist of rideshare. &#128077;
> 
> .


That is pretty ****ing low.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would honestly pay-pal you for some un-redacted screenshots of your profile. You would need to post them in this thread though.


lol!



R3drang3r said:


> Obviously your Forte is not ride share. Time for a career change.


I mean seriously that is LOW!



kingcorey321 said:


> does your car smell ? do you slam the brakes ? whats the deal with your low rating ?
> very dirty filthy car ? one of my questions is why your rating is bad . its not how you talk to a pax or if you talk at all or if you have a crappy car as long as the inside of its clean .


I want screenshot...of EVERYTHING~~!!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn!!!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Troll alert


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Troll alert


Why in the fresh hell would anyone want to troll a rideshare forum?

Edit:

I mean SERIOUSLY how ****ing bored do you have to be?

I do this when I *AM* bored at my FIRSt JOB! Seriously. If I didn't have to work, I'd have NO time for this board lol!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Try tipping riders here's a buck if you 5 star in front of me I'll show you me 5 starring you


Hm...I kinda wanna do that...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88.


Damn, Baby, I don't know how you're getting away with that. But to reiterate what others have said, you need to do the following, stat.

No more pools. Not. Even. One.
No more drunks. Nothing after 10pm or so.
No one with a rating under 4.85. That's my standard though, so yours is likely closer to 4.6 or so.

When you get back above 4.6 you can go back to pushing the envelope.

You should know that the danger zone is anything below 4.6 to be deactivated. So please fix that immediately so I can continue seeing your avatar and spunky attitude.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


Unless you can provide a screenshot of your ratings, we will assume this post is a lie. No way you are still a driver with that horrible rating!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Unless you can provide a screenshot of your ratings, we will assume this post is a lie. No way you are still a driver with that horrible rating!


ditto.

i mean, GAWD DAMN!!!!

That's so low.

Lower than a horny snake's snake.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm calling some HonkyTonk bowl sheet. 🤣


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm calling some HonkyTonk bowl sheet. &#129315;


Yeah, me too. This one feels like there was WAY too much baking soda used and the CRACK came out brown.

I mean, one hit of THAT shit, and you'd be posting about muH three point two ratings, too.

Sheesh!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> Why in the fresh hell would anyone want to troll a rideshare forum?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Did you hit on too many pax? Or did you have your porn magazines out or the videos playing when your pax entered the car? I remember you posted how you watched porn at the airport Q.
> 
> It's perplexing because I'd think most male pax would've rated you 5s for the porn.


Nope guys don't want to know what other guys keep in their spank bank.



Invisible said:


> You horn dog! Maybe she or he would give you a little something extra for that 5. &#128540;
> 
> I love all the serious replies on this thread.


Someone's feeling feisty today. Usually it's me and Mkang with the naughty jokes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope guys don't want to know what other guys keep in their spank bank.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> ...


I blame it on @mch and being on this site too much. &#128512;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I blame it on @mch and being on this site too much. &#128512;


Yo I didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Holy hell. I was depressed by my 4.88 to 4.9. How??

I've gotten my share of unwarranted low ratings and a handful of warranted ones on my off days. But I've never dipped below a 4.86.

What happened?! Old car? Attitude? Odor??


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

No way your rating is that low. Screenshot or I call BS


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Love threads like this when the OP goes silent..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Currently at a 3.88


how does one get to 3.88 or less? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Did you hit on too many pax? Or did you have your porn magazines out or the videos playing when your pax entered the car? I remember you posted how you watched porn at the airport Q.
> 
> It's perplexing because I'd think most male pax would've rated you 5s for the porn.


I don't know about other people. But I would definitely 5 star the driver if he plays porn when I get in the car


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Why in the fresh hell would anyone want to troll a rideshare forum?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


We would miss you though...&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;

Seriously... You can't leave.... Your one of the good &#128028;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You horn dog! Maybe she or he would give you a little something extra for that 5. &#128540;
> 
> I love all the serious replies on this thread.


He really likes Trout.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 384408


Ahh, starting to change your mind on this?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Ahh, starting to change your mind on this?


No, It is what it is. I'm no expert on Uber TOS, but in Seattle, where its a freaking Ant hill and a new cluster of larvae hatch every day and hit the road, Uber can afford to toss us aside for minimal reasons. To my knowledge in Seattle, you are deactivated on Uber and Lyft at below 4.6.

However, Nashville is a different market. I have been on the Nashville boards a lot lately. It seems Nashville does not have a large supply of drivers, so perhaps, U/L lowers their guidelines there in the hopes of keeping enough drivers on the platform. I guess the only way to know for sure what the cutoff is for drivers rating would be if some Nashville posters responded here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Do not offer anything that will cost you money like candy, mint, water condoms Etc

Don't talk about politics religion or sex. If anything have them tell you their views on the matter but don't offer anything constructive or criticism about that topic. Let them do all the talkin you just agree.

Keep your car clean.

Greet them by their name, confirm their destination, ask him if there's a certain way that they want to go, and just be very Ginger like when you drive. My grandma is sitting in the backseat with a bowl full of soup

No matter how much it hurts always have a smiling face



That should get you better ratings that you currently have. If not you're in a market that just sucks and I would consider driving or finding a place to drive that doesn't suck


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Turn the voice navigation off. Learn how to drive without it.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Why in the fresh hell would anyone want to troll a rideshare forum?


The Russians will do anything to keep Donald Trump in office. Troll farms get people's attention first, then when the election heat is on they let it all out. It will work subliminally because they get under your skin, like a nurse starting an IV. When the time is right they switch on the politics and you will have already gone to the polls and voted by the time you realize you acted on foreign propaganda.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


You have 2 options, be more selective on pickups and say nothing but hello and goodbye to pax's, or just do airport runs, with both cases leave the porn at home and keep your &#129296;


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


I am sure your driving is fine, pax will rate you whatever they feel, and you have no control over it. I would not worry about, unless this gig is your only means of financial stability.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Honky Tonk there's some good advice posted and obviously unnecessary. Take good ignore the bad. I would suggest if your not driving Lyft as well, I would start asap, you would have a back up just in case


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Holy hell. I was depressed by my 4.88 to 4.9. How??
> 
> I've gotten my share of unwarranted low ratings and a handful of warranted ones on my off days. But I've never dipped below a 4.86.
> 
> What happened?! Old car? Attitude? Odor??


All the. above plus porn &#128541;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would honestly pay-pal you for some un-redacted screenshots of your profile. You would need to post them in this thread though.


" kinky " !


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

3.88? an embarrassment to the trade...you gotta be some sorta fup to have a rating that low...try something else..please....the worst part is i get paid the same as you with a 4.98 rating ..let THAT sink in


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm sure "she" will come back as a new profile, she got owned in this one


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

And drive smoothly too. I took a ride with a driver with a 4.3. And I gave him a 3 only cos he was polite. But his driving was horrible. Very jerky, slammed on brakes, switched lanes very abruptly, took turns way too fast. Couldn’t keep it straight on the higheay. It’s good that I don’t get motion sickness


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm sure "she" will come back as a new profile, she got owned in this one


She'll come back as hairy Harry &#128541;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Turn the voice navigation off.


or have it in one of you ears via airpod........Safer than glancing at directions on the phone.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'm guessing "she" is probably posting this drivel while waiting for pings at whatever "her" local airport Pig Pen lot is.


Based on some of her post the airport is a big ****



Benjamin M said:


> Holy hell. I was depressed by my 4.88 to 4.9. How??
> 
> I've gotten my share of unwarranted low ratings and a handful of warranted ones on my off days. But I've never dipped below a 4.86.
> 
> What happened?! Old car? Attitude? Odor??


Fishy odor &#128584;&#128586;

Crap I just went there &#128514;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Based on some of her post the airport is a big ****


Based on the human debris at our airport Pig Pen lots I'd catch something just watching a video of them banging


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

1) Wear pants (or a skirt) AND a shirt or blouse.
(with undergarments on the INSIDE)
2) Soap is your freind!
3) DO NOT offer sex to passengers


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 1) Wear pants (or a skirt) AND a shirt or blouse.
> (with undergarments on the INSIDE)
> 2) Soap is your freind!
> 3) DO NOT offer sex to passengers


Would be a great amendment to the Uber handbook


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> She'll come back as hairy Harry &#128541;


PORN?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I recommend that you take a ride with another Uber driver rated over 4.8 and emulate what they do. Also, can you tell who is rating you down? It could be that something you do is enjoyed by some and hated by others. Do you flirt with your riders? As a man, if you do it is 1 star for every ride if you do. As a woman, maybe you can get away with it most of the time but the occasional person who gets upset might tank your rating.
> 
> Do you have complaints in your complaint section? If so, what? Car condition? Cleanliness? Professionalism?
> 
> ...


Then wait till they exit,as the cross in front of your car hit the gas and take them out...you guys can go out together


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Youburr said:


> The Russians will do anything to keep Donald Trump in office. Troll farms get people's attention first, then when the election heat is on they let it all out. It will work subliminally because they get under your skin, like a nurse starting an IV. When the time is right they switch on the politics and you will have already gone to the polls and voted by the time you realize you acted on foreign propaganda.


Sure you don't mean CNN?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Sure you don't mean CNN?
> View attachment 384801


C'mon, Bro. It's Ukraine this month. Get with the program.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> C'mon, Bro. It's Ukraine this month. Get with the program.


Oops.
Sorry.
When is 
"Trump Didn't Put The Toilet Seat Down" Month?
&#128521;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

How on earth did we get from 4 star ratings to the Russians?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> How on earth did we get from 4 star ratings to the Russians?


Time to lay down the law, Reg. :smiles: What about some Godwin's Law?

These pictures are of a restaurant chain that started in India. It was a Hitler themed restaurant called 'Hitler's Cross' and they originally tried to set it up using the name McAdolf's. This is fair dinkum, I am not making this up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> How on earth did we get from 4 star ratings to the Russians?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

wallae said:


> This does not mean reaching to the crotch or breasts


What if I'm touching my own breasts?

Edit: I'm sorry. There was a military base shooting about a mile away, between me and my favorite area, and I can't get through. It's a mess, and a tragedy. But a big traffic mess.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Oops.
> Sorry.
> When is
> "Trump Didn't Put The Toilet Seat Down" Month?
> &#128521;


She doesn't need to. you guys, ALL the presidents are in drag and EverY first lady was a man,

*(even a FOX knows about these human affairs!)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Love threads like this when the OP goes silent..


I find that my rating seems to go down whenever I take a millenial female in my car. They are snowflakes who have ridiculous expectations for rideshare based on what they pay for the service. And, they get OFFENDED by everything.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

How many trips have you done in total

if you have done more than 5000 it will take very longer time for your rating to go up


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Time to lay down the law, Reg. :smiles: What about some Godwin's Law?
> 
> These pictures are of a restaurant chain that started in India. It was a Hitler themed restaurant called 'Hitler's Cross' and they originally tried to set it up using the name McAdolf's. This is fair dinkum, I am not making this up.
> 
> View attachment 384811


Wow.
Just
WOW
&#128558;


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


how on earth have you managed to bring it so low??????


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Miuipixel said:


> How many trips have you done in total
> 
> if you have done more than 5000 it will take very longer time for your rating to go up


How is that?

My Uber rating is compiled out of the last 500 rated trips.

My Lyft ratings is from the last 100 rated trips.

No matter how many total rides I have completed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

No more porn watching while waiting at the airport lot. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Just kidding. Use this sign .... You can get it from Amazon Here the link. Most of riders will not ignore rating you..


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


Is this person a troll or what guys ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Is this person a troll or what guys ?


I guess you are right about that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

She called me a virgin 🤷‍♀️. I guess compared to her....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> She called me a virgin &#129335;‍♀. I guess compared to her....


Yes, I remember that, as well as her advice. I think she thought your kids were a result of Immaculate Conception. .


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I recommend that you take a ride with another Uber driver rated over 4.8 and emulate what they do. Also, can you tell who is rating you down? It could be that something you do is enjoyed by some and hated by others. Do you flirt with your riders? As a man, if you do it is 1 star for every ride if you do. As a woman, maybe you can get away with it most of the time but the occasional person who gets upset might tank your rating.
> 
> Do you have complaints in your complaint section? If so, what? Car condition? Cleanliness? Professionalism?
> 
> ...


I'd like to see how that's working out for you? Care to share your rating?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


How are you even being allowed to operate below a 4.0?? When other drivers have been deactivated for dropping under 4.8???


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> How are you even being allowed to operate below a 4.0?? When other drivers have been deactivated for dropping under 4.8???


Ummm...perhaps



HonkyTonk said:


> As a hypersexual, attractive female, this occasionally happens to me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OG ant said:


> I'd like to see how that's working out for you? Care to share your rating?


Before I adopted these strategies I was oscillating in the 4.6 to 4.75 range.

Right now I tend to oscillate from 4.86 to 4.93 on Uber and 4.92 to 5.00 on Lyft. Not super perfect but both of my cars are dented up and not kept particularly clean. Between Uber and Lyft I have about 7000 trips.

I get a lot of 1 star ratings but I can usually trace them back to mistakes made or a specific passenger complaining about something. A lot of the downrates are unavoidable. Windows frosting up and pax high on drugs whines to turn off the heater (which I have on defrost mode so I can see and not crash and die)

I think I forgot the most important part of the recipe... never pick up anyone who complains or exhibits bad attitude before pickup. Usually happens when they put the wrong pickup spot in the app. Almost every time I break this rule I get a low rating, but since we see trip details on UberPro I still do the trip if it looks like a really good one.

I know others here are higher rated than me, but I am better than 3.88


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


I had no idea real drivers existed with ratings as low as the one in my avatar picture, which is from an SNL sketch.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Its easy to get a 5 star rating on lyft. Based on 200 rides...uber is much more difficult..based on 500 rides.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

You are on Fuber because they are now seeing how the rating system can be useless info on good drivers. When I have rides that go 110% better than others and still get a 4 star due to one being in bad mood, or hit 4 stars when they meant 5 stars. Or even 4 star or below because you are not the same color as them. Which sucks but we all know happens.



5☆OG said:


> Its easy to get a 5 star rating on lyft. Based on 200 rides...uber is much more difficult..based on 500 rides.


I was driving for them and stuck at 4.97 for no reason even though every single email says I had all 5 stars. Zero stars below 5 ever.


----------



## Bobby06102019 (Jul 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are doing something really bad and by the rules should be deactivated now
> Clean your car, keep your mouth shut and get waze for navigation.
> Avoid pools and ghettos too !!!!


All of the above and do more airport rides. In my experience they rate you better. Avoid boujee areas.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I recommend that you take a ride with another Uber driver rated over 4.8 and emulate what they do. Also, can you tell who is rating you down? It could be that something you do is enjoyed by some and hated by others. Do you flirt with your riders? As a man, if you do it is 1 star for every ride if you do. As a woman, maybe you can get away with it most of the time but the occasional person who gets upset might tank your rating.
> 
> Do you have complaints in your complaint section? If so, what? Car condition? Cleanliness? Professionalism?
> 
> ...


These are good tips. I do these and I'm 4.8x solid but I wonder what you guys do to get 4.9x?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> These are good tips. I do these and I'm 4.8x solid but I wonder what you guys do to get 4.9x?


Kiss ass! (and lick, too)


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> These are good tips. I do these and I'm 4.8x solid but I wonder what you guys do to get 4.9x?


Some things cant be taught, you either have it or you dont. Thats why the best are the best


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Some things cant be taught, you either have it or you dont. Thats why the best are the best


But I want that sub way sandwich though


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyftuber100 said:


> But I want that sub way sandwich though :frown:


A few Shuffles and you can buy your own sub.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Just got a call in the jungle. Was a express pool rider rating 4.33. Simple shuffle. They came running around the corner as i cancelled,who knew they would come down the block lol. Anyways,i said sorry i already cancelled..haha..all they could hear is screeching tires and laughter as i drove off...ah simple pleasures..some things in this job amuse me :smiles:


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

The F*....I thought my 4.88 was super low.
You must be a real pain in the neck to get it that low, just go find a job as customer service, you seem to be the perfect person for that line of work


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> what you guys do to get 4.9x


be a normal human being trying to do a good job going from Point A to Point B. Not a lot of variables there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> be a normal human being trying to do a good job going from Point A to Point B. Not a lot of variables there.


"Be a normal human being". As if it's that easy for her.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> As if it's that easy for her


even if you are 'slightly' not normal in real life you CAN pretend to be normal when doing a JOB you get paid for. 
btw. we are all 'slightly' not normal. All a matter of degrees.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> even if you are 'slightly' not normal in real life you CAN pretend to be normal when doing a JOB you get paid for.
> btw. we are all 'slightly' not normal. All a matter of degrees.


You're thinking too much about this, as are some others. Her or his posts are clearly not real. I can't believe so many are still responding seriously to this obvious post that's fake. &#128512;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Her or his posts are clearly not rea


very aware since that account showed up here it was/is a troll. And looky: they post and they get a zillion replies and they go silent. Wut that says about us? Oh, we ain't normal either.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> very aware since that account showed up here it was/is a troll. And looky: they post and they get a zillion replies and they go silent. Wut that says about us? Oh, we ain't normal either.


Or we are just bored.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Or we just be bored.


! I have a choice right this second: this forum or the laundry? Both machines have stopped, I know it, but instead I'm here avoiding. Where is that post limit; I need post jail to do 'chores'.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> even if you are 'slightly' not normal in real life you CAN pretend to be normal when doing a JOB you get paid for.
> btw. we are all 'slightly' not normal. All a matter of degrees.


Very true.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You're thinking too much about this, as are some others. Her or his posts are clearly not real. I can't believe so many are still responding seriously to this obvious post that's fake. &#128512;


Stop it. Honky will be back someday and all you naysayers will eat your words &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Stop it. Honky will be back someday and all you naysayers will eat your words &#128514;


Oh she'll be back. But as who?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> naysayers will eat your words


only the snowflakes would worry


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


I would have deactivated you when you hit 4.599


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


Honestly I wouldn't sweat this uber thing. It's my humble opinion that your skills are better suited for hostage negotiations, or maybe taking calls for a crisis hotline. Either way you obviously have people skills. Now buck up and smother them pax with homemade charm.
P.S. The day one is hired by uber is the day one should be planning their exit strategy.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Honky, (i feel like George Jefferson)

Can you tell us what were some of the complaints you had? In order to offer real helpful suggestions we need to know what you are doing wrong.

Navigation? Radio station choice, greetings or lack of, too much talking, not checking car condition between rides? This stuff you can fix.

Are you a good driver? or Stereotype? Sexually assualting pax? Speeding, running red lights, falling asleep at the wheel, rear ending other cars. Is your car making sounds like it's held together by a rubber band? Is thr paint job multiple colors?

I can guess a lot but help us work on a strategy or maybe we would be happy you are off the road.



troothequalstroll said:


> Take a few hundred bucks, some friends family accept ride 1 min away that goes 1/8th of a mile, walk if you want, eat the vig all 5 stars and glowing comments
> 
> Try tipping riders here's a buck if you 5 star in front of me I'll show you me 5 starring you
> 
> Bribery deception fraud works wonders when it's an app with no humans behind it


Giving rides to friend and family could work or maybe they don't want to get in with her either. &#128543;

The prepaid trip a mile away for friends to 5 Star you could work.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jennyma said:


> we would be happy you are off the road.


Honky hasn't replied, so I'd say she's definitely off the road. She's either been at the airport for days watching her porn or is busy working the truck stops.


----------



## Easykiller (Jul 8, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Absolutely awesome! How many 1☆'s are you currently travelling with?
> 
> You are like the antiChrist of rideshare. &#128077;
> 
> .


That's the funniest thing I ever read on this board.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


troll


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Easykiller said:


> That's the funniest thing I ever read on this board.


me 2!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Miuipixel said:


> How many trips have you done in total
> 
> if you have done more than 5000 it will take very longer time for your rating to go up


They only rate my last 500 rides
Total has no effect
Me
5-482
4- 15
3- 1
2-1
1-1


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> or is busy working the truck stops.


You got that "lot lizard" vibe from her too, huh?

RIP HonkyTonk


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am determined to get my rating above 4.0 again. Fortunately, it has not yet cost me riders; I stay pretty busy in my busy market. But I fear the algo might eventually deprive me of the better rides and passengers. Besides, it is embarrassing when a rider sees the rating, even if they say nothing. Currently at a 3.88. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accelerate this, or is it a lost cause? I have over 1000 trips...


The worst I ever had was 4.68, a long time ago, when I was starting out. Without even Trying I am 4.87 or thereabouts. I really don't know how you get below 4, and I'm surprised you are still on the platform. Unless, you;re a newbie, they give you time to get your rating up. Just be cheerful, keep your car clean, don't talk too much, don't but in on rider conversations, help people with luggage, etc. Customer service, it's not rocket science.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You got that "lot lizard" vibe from her too, huh?
> 
> RIP HonkyTonk


Stop that crazy talk. She'll be back.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mch said:


> Stop that crazy talk. She'll be back.


It won't be long...


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Oh she'll be back. But as who?


Maybe it's you? The invisible name gives it away HONKYTONK


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Stop that crazy talk. She'll be back.


She's a he dude.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> She's a he dude.


How do you know?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> How do you know?


If it walks like a dude and talks like a dude, it's probably a dude. You don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lyftuber100 said:


> How do you know?


They exchanged "selfies" &#129362;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Maybe it's you? The invisible name gives it away HONKYTONK


You got me. Yes, HonkyTonk is my alter ego. I always dreamed of being a man pretending to be a woman whose a nympho. &#128512;&#128540;&#128539;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> You got me. Yes, HonkyTonk is my alter ego. I always dreamed of being a man pretending to be a woman whose a nympho. &#128512;&#128540;&#128539;


We'll work on that &#128541;


----------

